# Underworld : Rise of the Lycans,in theaters 1/23/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The third installment of the Underworld film franchise will hit theater screens on Jan. 23,2009.
Rated R for bloody violence and some sexuality.

http://www.entertheunderworld.com/


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Feh.


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

...interesting prequel. Momma says we'll make it a date


----------

